# the sims 3



## missmonsterhigh (Jul 27, 2012)

Been researching the sims for a while and am going to get sims 3 tommorrow! Tell you what I think tommorrow!
  	In my thread you are VERY welcome to post in my thread WHENEVER you want.


----------



## missmonsterhigh (Jul 27, 2012)

Katy Perry sweet treats:





























  	Katy Perry sweat treats is a great game with great clothes, and I, personally really want it!!!
  	Check out the awsome outfits!
  	Tight skirts, to skin tight dresses, this game rocks!


----------



## missmonsterhigh (Jul 28, 2012)

Got Sims 3 today!
  	It is great! I'm a lover of creating sims!
  	I created a family of 5!


----------



## missmonsterhigh (Jul 28, 2012)

Sims late night:

  	On the sims late night:


 
 								 									For the first time ever, your Sims can experience late night fun as a VIP!
 								 									Get your Sims an all-access pass to the hottest spots in town. Whether they mingle with celebrities or enjoy a casual night with friends, your Sims’ social lives are getting a boost! But keep in mind that some scenes are more exclusive than others, so make sure your Sims have the right connections to get past the bouncers at the hottest clubs. Wherever your Sims go, they’ll discover new things to become—adored celebrities, all-night partiers, rowdy bandmates, or sexy vampires. What will your Sims get up to after dark?
*FEATURES*
 								 									•Hang out at the hottest spots in town, from dive bars to dance clubs to chic lounges, complete with bouncers.
									•Gain fame and fortune as a member of a music band, mixologist, director, or local celebrity.
									•Wander into a certain part of town and your Sims just might uncover the secret to becoming a vampire.
									•Gain access to exclusive areas and enjoy celebrity perks like penthouse living, luxury hot tubs and cars.


----------



## missmonsterhigh (Jul 30, 2012)

Click this for The sims 3 supernatural:
http://thesims.com/en_gb/the-sims-3-supernatural


----------

